# Stone Temple Pilots - Regina, SK



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

A good show, but somewhat sparse crowd. Was really surprised to see empty seats for a big name like STP, but guess there was a lot goin' on in this flatland city tonight. DeLeo brothers were in fine form and Weiland looked clean and sober and sounded like '93 all over again. Played the usual array of hits from their various albums - covered all the expected highlights. Pretty entertaining mosh pit - some good laughs to be had watching the goings on there!


----------



## rockstar93 (Nov 11, 2009)

I saw the Hamilton show on Wednesday, and I agree. Though, I expected more from Weiland, he wasn't as, for lack of a better word, happy? He wasn't quite as active as I expected and didn't look as though he had as much fun as the Deleo's.

But they still put on an amazing show. I got gates, which surprised me a bit. I came about an hour before the show started and we counted 72 people. It didn't start to fill up until half way through the opening band. And it wasn't the biggest venue either.

Overall, it was great, and I'd definitely go again. It seems I saw them at the right time, they just postponed the rest of their tour til next year.


----------



## 5ronins (Jun 17, 2009)

was front row center for the halifax show last night, band was really tight scott seemed happy there too , very composed owned his space.

set list was kinda greatist hits album where i would rather have heard still remains, mc5 heaven and hot rods or dumb love, but that only would only have added to the great show they put on it didn;t take away from what was presented.

oh i got robert deleo's guitar pick

crowd of about 5000 plus/minus


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I would have thought around 3,500 - 4,000 at the show in Kingston last Saturday.

Don't believe there was much of a variation in the setlists across the country. As best as my buddy and I could recall, this is probably pretty close...

1. Meatplow
2. Wicked Garden 
3. Vasoline 
4. Big Empty 
5. Lounge Fly 
6. Army Ants
7. Sour Girl 
8. Creep 
9. Cracker Man 
10. Plush 
11. Interstate Love Song 
12. Seven Caged Tigers 
13. Down 
14. Sex Type Thing 
15. Jam 
16. Sin 
17. Unglued 
18. Dead & Bloated 
19. Trippin On A Hole In A Paper Heart

Good times - I'd go see 'em again. Trippy scene in Kingston with Queens winning their football game Saturday afternoon and the Santa Claus parade rollin' right by the arena in the early evening.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I took in the Halifax show Tuesday night. I was pleasantly surprised. I didn't even know they were in town until that day when a friend of mine called and told me he had seen the Moncton show the night before. They did a marathon in Moncton I guess whereas Halifax got about 90 STP minutes. From my vantage point there were about 2500 people just on the floor so I would think that attendance was up around the 7000 mark (still just a guess).


----------



## 5ronins (Jun 17, 2009)

hey smorg? who opened for STP in hali?


----------

